
More on Prime Parallelograms - gus_massa
https://gus-massa.blogspot.com/2019/09/more-on-prime-parallelograms.html
======
zokier
So it would seem that the primality is complete red herring here if using all
natural numbers (and especially all odd natural numbers) also draws similar
parallelograms?

If so then I feel bit disappointed that numberphile went with just the story
that "wooo prime numbers are weird"

~~~
gus_massa
I think primes make interesting patterns in every base. With all the numbers
you must change the filtration rules in each base to get a nice graph. (Also,
the primes have the side effect of producing a nice texture.)

~~~
perl4ever
A while ago, I found that hailstone numbers make an interesting pattern, and
the graph I made got exponentially more difficult to generate the further it
went, so it motivated me to experiment a little with AWS for some additional
computing power.

